# Was gehört alles in eine vollständige Dokumentation



## Topolino1979 (18. Jun 2007)

Guten Abend!
Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage.

Ich hab für meinen Kurs in der Uni ein kleines Java Programm mit grafischer Oberfläche erstellt.
Neben der direkten Kommentierung im Code, einem Javadoc und einem JarFile soll nun auch eine "kleine" Dokumentation geschrieben werden.

Gibt es ein Tool, welches das einem etwas erleichtert und struktur in die Sache bringt? Ich sitz nämlich gerade hier und weiß nicht so recht, wo ich anfangen soll.... 

Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch sowas auch schon gemacht und kann mir seine Gliederung zeigen.
Ich bin jedenfalls für jeden Tipp dankbar...

Gruß Topolino


----------



## André Uhres (19. Jun 2007)

Topolino1979 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..einem Javadoc..Gibt es ein Tool, welches das einem etwas erleichtert und struktur in die Sache bringt? ..


Mit Javadoc hast du doch schon die Struktur  :roll:


----------



## The_S (19. Jun 2007)

Kommt darauf an, was ihr genau unter einer Dokumentation versteht. Da könnte sowas wie Ist-Analyse, Soll-Konzept, Realisierung, Projektergebnis, Pflichtenheft, Benutzerdoku, Zeitplanung, Testplan, Kosten-Nutzen-Analyse ... rein. Hängt aber echt davon ab, wie das genau definiert ist!


----------



## Acha (19. Jun 2007)

Hi,

ich kann mich Hobbit nur anschließen, was den Inhalt einer Dokumentation betrifft. Nun ist aber echt die Frage, was für eine Doku das werden soll. Eine allgemeine Projektdokumentation (mit fast allen Punkten von Hobbit darin), nur ein Lasten- oder Pflichtenheft, eine Benutzerdokumentation (teilt sich auf in Installationshinweise und Bedienungsanleitung), ...

Kriege erst mal das raus und dann forsche anhand der Dokumentationsart weiter. Ich habe schon einige, unterschiedliche Dokus verfasst und bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass man da im Internet genug Gliederungsbeispiele, Abhandlungen, Diplomarbeiten, ... findet, wo man sich Anregungen holen kann.

MFG

Acha


----------

